# Never Too Late To Start Horseback Riding



## AnimalFarm2006 (Aug 6, 2010)

Or is it?

I know everyone tells me that it is never too late to start horseback riding but I still feel that way when ever the under 18 yr old riders canter around my still poorly troting but. I want to possible be able to Fox hunt in the future ( I love the combination of cross country and tail rideing aspect. Also the community can be great.) And maybe even do some sort of light cross country\eventing in the future.

But I always feel like I am starting too late. I have been rideing off and on since I was 17. I started riding with a few hunt seat lessons and than ended up takeing care of a stable with western horses for two years. I never "learned" how to ride western. I just hoped on and rode around than eventualy googled enough to trust myself going on trail rides around the neighborhood. I did take a class in college that taught me alot about horses from the ground up; pulling mane, the difference in brushs from soft to hard, but it did little on teaching me how to ride. 

I recently took the plung into looking for a lease. Its been about 2 years since I have been on a horse. I think I have found the perfect lease. Its in my price range and hes a gentle giant. I will be riding him in a lesson this saturday to further test him. 

Who else has started late in riding and still managed to do what they wanted too in riding horses? Show wise, etc.


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

At 44, hubby and I did what everyone says not to do - we bought our own horses after only working with a natural horsemanship trainer for a year and mostly trail riding with some local outfitters. We loved it so much that we never questioned if we were too old to do this and we have not regretted our decision one bit. 

I think you are never too old to learn or do something new - actually, I think new experiences keep you young and loving life. Why should you not be able to show, fox hunt, or whatever you want to achieve with your horse? There is certainly no age limit to having fun, so go for it !


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I know a woman who started at 50. She had a pretty sedentary job and life before that and in a year's time was playing low goal polo.

She is not a natural. Some days her riding (3 years later) is still not great, and those who play with or against her watch out for her a bit, sort of keep her out of tight spots. But, wow, is she having fun, and her enthusiasm is great to be around.

I've also seen and heard of older people getting on for their first time, either to be led or for very tame rides, just to experience it. Good for them!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I started last year at 44 and for my 45th birthday bought myself my first horse. I am having an utter ball and have lost about 15 pounds too. I have muscles everywhere coming out of hibernation. 

I have a new lease on life thanks to my mare, so I'm in the group that says you're never too old to start riding horses.


----------



## Marcie (Jul 25, 2013)

I started back up after 12 years at the age of 28. And a not very in-shape 28 at that. (nothing riding couldn't help with though lol!) If I can do it you can do it. 

If you haven't been on a horse in a while I'd also invest in a few lessons on your new guy if you decide to lease him. It'll help get you back into the swing of things and can help with any miscommunications that might crop up. (just in case you ask him for something that he's used to getting a different cue for.) Good luck! I hope he works out well for you


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

The 1st time I got on a horse I was 50. At 51 I started taking lessons and loved it. Last summer at 52, I purchased my 1st horse, then purchased another a couple of months later so my friend could go riding with me after I brought them home. 

I'm still learning and is very much a beginner, but I'm loving every minute I spend with my horses whether I'm riding them or simply taking them for a walk and let them graze a bit. It is sooo relaxing.


----------



## apw1970 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was around 40 when I started riding. I don't have a horse (yet) or a lease. Riding has brought be SO SO SO much joy into my life.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I started riding at 39!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I started at 50. Bought one of the worst horses possible for a beginner and hoped to learn from her. I have, but not always in a nice way. Oh well...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

ShadowRider said:


> At 44, hubby and I did what everyone says not to do - we bought our own horses after only working with a natural horsemanship trainer for a year and mostly trail riding with some local outfitters. We loved it so much that we never questioned if we were too old to do this and we have not regretted our decision one bit.
> 
> I think you are never too old to learn or do something new - actually, I think new experiences keep you young and loving life. Why should you not be able to show, fox hunt, or whatever you want to achieve with your horse? There is certainly no age limit to having fun, so go for it !


Good for you to ignore the 'Naysayers'!!! Not only do new experiences keep you young, but horses will keep you vibrant and physically fit-the best thing of all, is the extreme feeling of bliss and awe every time we're with our horses, no matter how long we've had them. I pity those who tried to dissuade you! If they only knew.....


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Northernstar, I agree with you one 100%. Horses are awesome and they have introduced us to a whole new world. I would not want to miss one day we've spent with them - not even the 'not so good' ones !


----------



## urban teacher (Feb 6, 2013)

Rode Western as a kid. Started riding again at age 46 for my birthday, now English. I am determined to ride for a hunt club as a hill topper for my 50 birthday. You are not alone.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what is "late", to you?

started at 41. now almost 56


----------

